# BIND DLZ (MySQL) web frontend wanted!

## z0ny

Hey, is there anybody around using BIND DLZ with a MySQL database and a decent web frontend? Unfortunately I couldn't find any working frontend at all. I can hardly imagine that every BIND DLZ user implements his own interface...

----------

## John R. Graham

Have you seen BIND DLZ on Rails?

- John

----------

## z0ny

Thanks, I'd prefer something based on PHP but I'll have a look at it.

----------

